# Anyone haul wood with a riding mower?



## bigbarf48 (Jan 28, 2014)

I was cruising my local CL and came across an old craftsman riding mower & dump cart combo for cheap. The mower doesnt have a deck (good), and the guy says it runs. Its got a 13HP B&S motor. The motor says GOLD on top

Anyways, I was wondering how mowers like this do for light hauling. I know lots of people haul like this, but I also know there's a difference between a garden tractor and a mower. Is a 13 horse engine adequate to pull a full dump cart around the yard? Anyone have any opinions on this specific briggs? 

The guy only wants 250 obo for the cart and mower, and  figured itd be easier than using the wheelbarrow


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2014)

I was gonna go into my diatribe on the difference between mowers and garden tractors but I will save you the time.
Bottom line:  a mower will actually move a fair amount if not abused.  Keep the loads reasonable.  A garden tractor is a whole 'nuther animal.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 28, 2014)

I do it all the time. Pull my splitter around too.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thats a nice load there! 

The trailer in this ad is a touch smaller though 

Here she is, in all her rusty grey beauty:


----------



## lab17 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think you will be surprised at what you can pull.  I use it when cutting at my house and can fill a pretty big cart plumb full.  Just make sure to front load heavy to keep the weight on the drive tires.  Biggest problem is usually traction for me, wet, snow makes it near impossible with the lawn tires.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 28, 2014)

lab17 said:


> I think you will be surprised at what you can pull.  I use it when cutting at my house and can fill a pretty big cart plumb full.  Just make sure to front load heavy to keep the weight on the drive tires.  Biggest problem is usually traction for me, wet, snow makes it near impossible with the lawn tires.



Good to know. Have you tried tire chains? I wonder how much thatd help


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2014)

Tire chains might actually stress the drive system depending on its type.  Gear drives are better than the friction drive styles (I think the one pictured is a gear drive, but cant tell for sure).  Remember - the rear axles on most "mowers" are using bushings, not bearings.  They are not designed to carry heavy tongue weight or towing weight.  That little cart should work fine, though.

ETA - looking at the pic again, I think it might be a friction drive.  Abuse will render them broke.  As I said in my first post.  Reasonable loads.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 28, 2014)

Great thanks for the info

I wouldnt be filling it any more than I usually do my wheelbarrow most likely. I just want a wheelbarrow where im not the engine


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 28, 2014)

Heres the other pics of the mower


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep - friction drive.

I had a donor mower very similar that I stripped the 14.5 briggs off of for my small splitter.  The transaxle was toast.


----------



## lab17 (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought about chains, but like Jags said, I was a bit worried about too much weight (mine is gear driven), my cart is  a little bigger than the one in your pic.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jags said:


> Yep - friction drive.
> 
> I had a donor mower very similar that I stripped the 14.5 briggs off of for my small splitter.  The transaxle was toast.



So friction drive is less desirable than gear?


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> So friction drive is less desirable than gear?



Yes.  A gear drive is run with a belt to a basic transmission (on this style).  A friction drive has a rubber roller that moves with the lever that moves in and out on a disk.  Think record player.  The closer to the center, the less feet per second (slower).  Move the lever (and roller) to the outer edge and it speeds up.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jags said:


> Yes.  A gear drive is run with a belt to a basic transmission (on this style).  A friction drive has a rubber roller that moves with the lever that moves in and out on a disk.  Think record player.  The closer to the center, the less feet per second (slower).  Move the lever (and roller) to the outer edge and it speeds up.



Interesting. Is a friction drive mower useable for this purpose, or do you think I should pass on this one


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2014)

Useable, but definitely less desirable.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 28, 2014)

On level ground a lawn tractor will pull nicely for who knows how long.  Up hills is a different story. What you'll unfortunately find out is you will be repairing little things all the time on that mower. But you will on any old mower. As long as you are handy, its a good tool. I couldn't do anything around here without mine.  Mine is a garden tractor. Much different rear end. Made for pulling.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jan 28, 2014)

Maybe if I can get him below 200 I'll take a shot at it


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey - if it breaks, you have a good engine to build a log splitter out of.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 28, 2014)

For over 20 years I've used this '75 JD 110 w/ 10HP Kohler & 40yr+ old dump trailer to bring wood in from the woods.Last model of the series & heaviest @775lbs w/o 38" mower deck. Built like a tank,I can routinely haul 500lbs+ in that trailer up the steep slopes on that 10 acres.Have pulled 1500lb log with ease on the few actual flat spots on the property.

4-5 loads equal full size p/u load with 8ft box.Plenty of power but lacks traction on these steep slopes when ground is muddy or icy.Can get in lots of tight spots that regular truck cant get close to....Works very well when ground is dry and/or without snow & ice.Thought about  getting chains someday,but I get enough done when conditions are optimal.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 28, 2014)

Thistle said:


> For over 20 years I've used this '75 JD 110 w/ 10HP Kohler & 40yr+ old dump trailer to bring wood in from the woods.Last model of the series & heaviest @775lbs w/o 38" mower deck. Built like a tank,I can routinely haul 500lbs+ in that trailer up the steep slopes on that 10 acres.Have pulled 1500lb log with ease on the few actual flat spots on the property.
> 
> 4-5 loads equal full size p/u load with 8ft box.Plenty of power but lacks traction on these steep slopes when ground is muddy or icy.Can get in lots of tight spots that regular truck cant get close to....Works very well when ground is dry and/or without snow & ice.Thought about  getting chains someday,but I get enough done when conditions are optimal.


 This 110 is an old Garden Tractor.


----------



## andrewjoseph (Jan 30, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> I was cruising my loc. CL and came across an old craftsman riding mower & dump cart combo for cheap. The mower doesnt have a deck (good), and the guy says it runs. Its got a 13HP B&S motor. The motor says GOLD on top
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering how mowers like this do for light hauling. I know lots of people haul like this, but I also know there's a difference between a garden tractor and a mower. Is a 13 horse engine adequate to pull a full dump cart around the yard? Anyone have any opinions on this specific briggs?
> 
> The guy only wants 250 obo for the cart and mower, and  figured itd be easier than using the wheelbarrow



I like using this combo than driving my truck into the woods  . It keeps from scratching my truck up and gets around pretty well.  I think 13 hp should be fine if its pretty flat.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 30, 2014)

I use my craftsman YT4000 for light wood hauling, from shed to garage, use it to tow my splitter, and to carry logs around.

I just got the ball hitch for it to use with the splitter and my 4x8 trailer.  I used it to tow my 4x8 with 9 cinder blocks and a bit of lumber and she wasn't too happy about that.

This is belt driven with a hydrostatic trans, so i'm not sure how much i can tow safely with this.  plus the tongue weight must be light, this thing is not meant to tow.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Jan 30, 2014)

Jags said:


> I was gonna go into my diatribe on the difference between mowers and garden tractors but I will save you the time.
> Bottom line:  a mower will actually move a fair amount if not abused.  Keep the loads reasonable.  A garden tractor is a whole 'nuther animal.
> View attachment 125619



Nice AC. Gotta love em.


----------



## Jags (Jan 31, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> Nice AC. Gotta love em.



Got a couple of them.  The one in the pic is my mule.  Chains stay on year round.  The other is my trim mower. 1976/77 models.  Also have a B10 at the cabin.


----------



## X-Raycer (Jan 31, 2014)

This is my 2 year old Beast with the Mower Deck serviced & stored for the winter. The 30 hp, 900 lb. GT takes it with ease.
Scrap from Trash Dump in woods, 1-17-14 (2).jpg
I modified a 10 cu. ft. JD Dump Cart to carry double that. With the side boards it hold 1/5 of a cord.
Cutting with Modded Sawbuck- Spilitting Firewood with Tires, 12-28-13.jpg
And then my 20"x40" Cart that I use to haul the wood into my kitchen.
Cutting with Modded Sawbuck- Spilitting Firewood with Tires, 12-28-13 (9).jpg


----------



## gzecc (Jan 31, 2014)

X-Raycer said:


> This is my 2 year old Beast with the Mower Deck serviced & stored for the winter. The 30 hp, 900 lb. GT takes it with ease.
> Scrap from Trash Dump in woods, 1-17-14 (2).jpg
> I modified a 10 cu. ft. JD Dump Cart to carry double that. With the side boards it hold 1/5 of a cord.
> Cutting with Modded Sawbuck- Spilitting Firewood with Tires, 12-28-13.jpg
> ...


 Does it really have 30 HP?


----------



## Charlene Kravec (Feb 1, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> Thats a nice load there!
> 
> The trailer in this ad is a touch smaller though
> 
> ...


Bigbarf, your rig is almost identical to ours.  When we moved into our house in 2012, my husband blew out the mower deck on a rock with the 80's vintage Bolens mower.  We bought the same cart as you have.  He removed the mower deck and mechanism, attached the cart and we've been using it ever since to haul wood.  We're careful not to overfill it because we have some pretty steep hills on our property.  At this point, we're looking to replace the old mower with a ATV, but it has done yeoman service and is still running, even though it sounds like sin.


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 1, 2014)

andrewjoseph said:


> I like using this combo than driving my truck into the woods  . It keeps from scratching my truck up and gets around pretty well.  I think 13 hp should be fine if its pretty flat.


I just recently started to use my Exmark to move wood around.   Easy to maneuver.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 1, 2014)

Use what you have!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 1, 2014)

Or as we said in Texas, dance with the one that brung ya.


----------



## Halligan (Feb 2, 2014)

Heres my JD mower/woodhauler.


----------



## ironspider (Feb 2, 2014)

Front hitch, very nice, I can see that being very useful I'll have to look into that.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 3, 2014)

Halligan said:


> Heres my JD mower/woodhauler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What do you use the front hitch for?


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 3, 2014)

Jags said:


> I was gonna go into my diatribe on the difference between mowers and garden tractors but I will save you the time.
> Bottom line:  a mower will actually move a fair amount if not abused.  Keep the loads reasonable.  A garden tractor is a whole 'nuther animal.
> View attachment 125619


I need a seat like that for my GT. 
Mine's a lowboy......no back support to speak of.
GT gets used all year to plow snow, haul wood, and mow.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 4, 2014)

lookin good all.

i use a lawn tractor to move my splitter around and have a 4'x4' trailer that I can haul wood in.  

traction is the big thing for me.  lawn tires just don't cut it.  thought about chains but I don't want to tear my lawn up too badly.

oh yeah and hills are a problem!  one thing that did help was to add weights off the front, it helped to keep the nose down and allow me to steer.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 4, 2014)

I leave the chains on and mow.
No problem. I think the lawn likes the little bit of aeration they provide.
Use the GT to pull a 5x10' trailer loaded with Oak quite often.


----------



## Charlene Kravec (Feb 6, 2014)

Our old Bolens modified lawn tractor has knobbie tires on the back which were, doubtless, replacement tires.  Thus far, traction hasn't been an issue.  Then, too, we don't have to haul firewood very far and we don't get a great deal of snow and ice.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you already have a lawn mower that's one thing....but if you are going to spend $$$ just to use one to pull wood around, I wonder if it is feasible to get an older ATV??  For the $250 you would spend on that 20-30 year old mower, for not  much more you would be in the ballpark of a 20-30 year old ATV.  Sure maybe just a 2WD one, but I'd take a 2WD ATV over a 2WD lawnmower.

If you are willing to do a little work, probably the same you'd end up doing to the lawnmower...you could have a new toy for cheap.  Every spring I see people getting rid of decent 80's ATV's for $500 or so.  They usually don't run but it might be something as simple as a gunked up carb.  Most of them have torn seats or rough plastic fenders but you aren't worried about going mudding or hitting the sand dunes, just pulling wood.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 6, 2014)

Uh... prolly off topic but can any of you use a snow throwing attachment with your machines?  We share use of a Cub Cadet 1515 with BIL next door (we haul reasonable loads of firewood with it all the time) and it just occurred to me that maybe that could be a possibility.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 8, 2014)

gzecc said:


> What do you use the front hitch for?


 

It's a whole lot easier to drive a trailer with a front hitch than back up with the hitch in the back.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 8, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> anyone haul wood with a riding mower?




I do not.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Halligan (Feb 8, 2014)

gzecc said:


> What do you use the front hitch for?



I use it for moving my 5X10 trailer around as well as moving the log splitter. I have a grass collection system that is on the rear of the tractor during the summer so I can't use a rear hitch setup.


----------



## Halligan (Feb 8, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> It's a whole lot easier to drive a trailer with a front hitch than back up with the hitch in the back.



That too.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2014)

13 hp is plenty. As others said its the drivetrain that you have to be concerned about. maybe wait for a cheap GT to come around? Maybe you spend a couple hundred more, but it may last much longer.


----------



## niceash (Feb 9, 2014)

i made forks for my toro z16 zero turn ….300lbs of oak …no problem.


----------



## Trktrd (Feb 9, 2014)

Lumberjack said:


> traction is the big thing for me. lawn tires just don't cut it


 

I had traction issues even mowing so I loaded the rear tires just like my farm tractor. Made a world of difference.


----------



## MJFlores (Feb 9, 2014)

I mainly use an ATV and an old beat up dump cart for getting my logs out of the woods.  I cut them in 4 foot lengths to get the out to my "wood" area in the drive way where I then cut them to length, split them, and start them drying.  I have a JD X300 for mowing grass and it came with a plastic dump cart which I use for hauling dried splits to the woodshed for final stacking and drying.  With mowers, you have to be careful which transmission you have.  I didn't realize it when I bought it but my JD came with an "el cheapo" trans in it, and people are blowing them by trying to haul too much weight so I'm very careful about how much I haul at one time.  If you're going to use your mower for hauling wood just check to be sure your transmission is up to the task.  It seems the cheapy JD used in the X300 is a very commonly used trans by many different manufacturers.  I did find a guy who sells "upgrade kits" for my X300 which comes with the trans, axle, and rims that JD used on their much better built X500.  If and when mine blows I'll be buying the kit from him.  Expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Fred Wright (Feb 9, 2014)

Yup, 13 HP will work for your purposes. The 13 hosses are there for mowing so towing a dump cart load of firewood will be fine.

The turf tires alone may not get the bite you need. If that's the case I'd recommend tire chains. I used our JD Sabre for hauling rounds out of the woodlot the first year, it worked great but couldn't get traction. So I got a pair of super lug Ag tires for it. Traction problem solved.

Before laying down yer cash, drive that mower around a bit. Make sure there's no shaking, vibration or weird noises coming from it. If it's in good shape and the dump cart comes with it, get it. I wouldn't suggest trying to pull logs with it but a cartload of wood at low drive speed shouldn't hurt it.

These dump carts are balanced pretty well - it's hard to load 'em wrong. Loaded evenly front to back, there should be little tongue weight. Wheel weights are available for your mower if you need it.


----------



## Driver (Feb 9, 2014)

This is what I use: 20 horse power hydro, I have weights and chains I put on when hauling out wood and of course the mowing deck comes off I've never been able to over load it this tractor pulls everything out I've thrown at it.


----------



## barnuba (Feb 9, 2014)

My JD 210 can whip some loads of wood around!  I can haul a 5X8 utility trailer filled with wood around with ease.  The attachements you can pick-up for these garden tractors add value in many other ways as well.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 9, 2014)

barnuba said:


> My JD 210 can whip some loads of wood around!  I can haul a 5X8 utility trailer filled with wood around with ease.  The attachements you can pick-up for these garden tractors add value in many other ways as well.


 
Nice looking 210. Did you rebuild yourself?


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't believe how pristine your garage is!


----------



## barnuba (Feb 13, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Nice looking 210. Did you rebuild yourself?


 Yes, thank you -  I picked it up on CL 3 years ago and did a frame off restoration.


----------



## Beardog (Feb 13, 2014)

That's a sweet 210


----------



## Mainewoodchucker (Feb 23, 2014)

I run a 1970 Simplicity Landlord that is 1000+ pounds  ( filled tires etc) to haul everything . Have pull my full size truck around when it went down . Not bad for a $200 machine .








Have my JD 140 hydro that hauls my trailer also . Have used both for wood hauling . Can't beat old school garden tractors . ( JD was $200 also)







And the Simplicity can clear the snow to the woodpile before hauling it .


----------



## Mainewoodchucker (Feb 23, 2014)

barnuba said:


> My JD 210 can whip some loads of wood around!  I can haul a 5X8 utility trailer filled with wood around with ease.  The attachements you can pick-up for these garden tractors add value in many other ways as well.


 


Nice 210 . What year is that?


----------



## BigCountryNY (Jan 6, 2015)

Just picked up this little gem for a song to haul my wood.  Needs some cosmetic and electrical work (lights and such), but runs solid!  Should be fun to grab wood off the back part of my property.  Since it came with turf tires, my new 2-link chains are coming in today for some added traction.


----------



## XJcacher (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's a pic of mine just slightly newer than the One the OP was looking at and it is a gear trans and not a friction style.
The only traction problems I have is trying to start up when going up hill, as long as I remember to have it pointed down hill when I load it I have no problems.


----------



## GoodNeighbor (Jan 7, 2015)

I've got three of these old Fords, a 10 hp gear drive, and 14 and 16 horse hydros.  This one will pull just about anything.  But it is a garden tractor so it's built a lot stronger than the lawn or yard tractors.  Although as other people have said here, an LT or YT can pull decent loads if you're careful.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 7, 2015)

BigCountryNY said:


> Just picked up this little gem for a song to haul my wood.  Needs some cosmetic and electrical work (lights and such), but runs solid!  Should be fun to grab wood off the back part of my property.  Since it came with turf tires, my new 2-link chains are coming in today for some added traction.
> 
> View attachment 149654


Very nice, may I ask how much that song cost? Thanks.....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 7, 2015)

I got this for $400....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Painted up the cart.....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I use it for this and  I bought a 15 gallon spray tank for weed and bug control that I put in the back of the cart.....
Man, I should have done this years ago......


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 7, 2015)

7HP engine, probably putting out 3 or 4 HP at the RPM's I turn. It's all about the traction


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 7, 2015)

gzecc said:


> On level ground a lawn tractor will pull nicely for who knows how long.  Up hills is a different story. What you'll unfortunately find out is you will be repairing little things all the time on that mower. But you will on any old mower. As long as you are handy, its a good tool. I couldn't do anything around here without mine.  Mine is a garden tractor. Much different rear end. Made for pulling.


That's nice, wish I had one with a blade. My little 170 pulls its 15 cu ft cart overflowing with splits just fine, even up my sloped yard to the stacks.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 7, 2015)

That's an oldy but goody..... I like it.....


----------



## BigCountryNY (Jan 7, 2015)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Very nice, may I ask how much that song cost? Thanks.....



I picked it up for $500, delivered. Also came with the finish mower deck and an extra set of wheels and tires. 17hp 3 cylinder diesel and geared tranny with locking differential. The folks we had bought our house from left behind a Craftsman cart.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 9, 2015)

barnuba said:


> Yes, thank you -  I picked it up on CL 3 years ago and did a frame off restoration.


 
Have you ever visited weekendfreedommachines.com?


----------



## barnuba (Jan 17, 2015)

gzecc said:


> Have you ever visited weekendfreedommachines.com?


Yes! WFM is a fantastic site


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 17, 2015)

I used to use our little ole' John Deere L110 (which is a mower and not a garden tractor)...with weights and spiked tire chains.  I abused it pretty good at times literally picking up the front end while pulling a fully loaded dump cart of oak up a hill.  I have since picked up a ATV and larger trailer.


----------



## Creekheat (Jan 17, 2015)

bigbarf48 said:


> I was cruising my local CL and came across an old craftsman riding mower & dump cart combo for cheap. The mower doesnt have a deck (good), and the guy says it runs. Its got a 13HP B&S motor. The motor says GOLD on top
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering how mowers like this do for light hauling. I know lots of people haul like this, but I also know there's a difference between a garden tractor and a mower. Is a 13 horse engine adequate to pull a full dump cart around the yard? Anyone have any opinions on this specific briggs?
> 
> The guy only wants 250 obo for the cart and mower, and  figured itd be easier than using the wheelbarrow




I have a splitter and a cart that I pull with my 17.5HP Troy-bilt. Keep it slow and small and you will be fine. Chains if necessary.


----------



## tjcole50 (Jan 21, 2015)

I had a year old d120 that snapped a rod I did buy used with 36 hours on it so who knows it's short history. Needless to say I went and bought a 15 year old diesel garden tractor with 400 hrs on it ! Plan to run this a long time. Wish it had 4 wheel drive but weights plus chains and It will move


----------



## RopeS (Jan 24, 2015)

I use my Deere 212.  It has no problems at all pulling whatever I can fill the trailer with.  It's a year-round machine for me.


----------



## petes_sakes (Jan 25, 2015)

Driver said:


> This is what I use: 20 horse power hydro, I have weights and chains I put on when hauling out wood and of course the mowing deck comes off I've never been able to over load it this tractor pulls everything out I've thrown at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Wheel Horse is one of the coolest mowers I have ever seen, I would drive that thing to work-


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 25, 2015)

I just chained up my John Deere LX170 so that I can continue bringing wood up from the back with the snow (the turf tires just spin in the snow)-its a little 14HP friction drive, but it does the job for now.  Eventually I'd like to find an old 110 or 112 that I can fix up and fit a FEL to.  They're tough to find though-I saw one with a Johnson loader recently going for $1200 and it wasn't even in great shape.


----------



## HybridFyre (Jan 25, 2015)

'71 Case 444 here. This guy is a beast! I have a 4x8 trailer and I can fill it to the top with wood around 2,500 lbs and it pulls no problem.


----------



## Kenster (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a little Husqvarna 15 hp lawn tractor.  I have a couple of wagons that I can use to haul firewood out of the woods.I can pull the splitter back there and split on site, then use the wagons, in tandem, to bring in the split wood.  I _could_ take the mower bed off but my bride uses it as a back up for her much larger John Deere Garden tractor.  

If the tree I downed is near the main trail I can haul it out with my Ford 8n (see profile pic)


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 20, 2015)

gzecc said:


> On level ground a lawn tractor will pull nicely for who knows how long.  Up hills is a different story. What you'll unfortunately find out is you will be repairing little things all the time on that mower. But you will on any old mower. As long as you are handy, its a good tool. I couldn't do anything around here without mine.  Mine is a garden tractor. Much different rear end. Made for pulling.


Oh nice 420. Just ordered a x738. Can't wait.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 20, 2015)

Thistle said:


> For over 20 years I've used this '75 JD 110 w/ 10HP Kohler & 40yr+ old dump trailer to bring wood in from the woods.Last model of the series & heaviest @775lbs w/o 38" mower deck. Built like a tank,I can routinely haul 500lbs+ in that trailer up the steep slopes on that 10 acres.Have pulled 1500lb log with ease on the few actual flat spots on the property.
> 
> 4-5 loads equal full size p/u load with 8ft box.Plenty of power but lacks traction on these steep slopes when ground is muddy or icy.Can get in lots of tight spots that regular truck cant get close to....Works very well when ground is dry and/or without snow & ice.Thought about  getting chains someday,but I get enough done when conditions are optimal.


It's unreal what those little JD's can pull. I love them.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 20, 2015)

What I'd really like for my tractor is one of these:

http://loaderplans.com/


----------

